# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Free V-Picks - Right Here

## Scott Tichenor

Was chatting with Vinni Smith at V-Picks the last couple of days and we thought it'd be fun to do a special promotion of his picks for _forum members only_. Vinni and company have been long standing supporters of the Mandolin Cafe.

*The details:*

25 forum members will win free V-Picks. _Do not confuse this with the Collings Giveaway. This has absolutely nothing to do with that one in any way, shape or form_. 

Each winner will receive directly from the company one each of their: 

Medium Lite Round 1.5mm
Large Lite Pointed 1.5mm
Large Round 2.75mm

How you enter: simply post anywhere within this thread. That's all. 

25 winners will be contacted and selected some time this coming Monday.

----------

augustwest, 

BaconSizzle, 

Bard, 

Ben Cooper, 

Bryan Gerrells, 

Daofktr, 

Drum58, 

Elliot Luber, 

evanreilly, 

Jordan Mong, 

Mike Arakelian, 

Mike Crocker, 

Pavo, 

Punsive1, 

Ronny, 

xSinner13x

----------


## stevedenver

well this looks exciting.....

----------


## Tobin

Great idea!  I've experimented with a couple of V-Picks, and would be interested in trying the sizes they're offering here too.  This sounds like a great way to get people trying and talking about their products.

----------


## Marcelyn

Sounds fun. I'm in. Thanks so much Scott and Vinni.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Great idea. I like my odds here better than in the Collings giveaway. Of course I suggested they name the Collings "The V Pick".

----------


## Pete Counter

I would like to try one. Im always game for free!

----------


## Chris Reber

Thanks Scott and Vinni, I've been enjoying the Storyteller & Gladiator I purchased recently!

----------


## Steve Davis

Count me in.

----------


## KEB

That's awesome. I've been using golden gates for a while and I've been thinking that I need to branch out, so I'd definitely like to get in on this one. 

Thanks!

----------


## Strumgol

Free sample. That'S a good thing. I'm in!

----------


## tree

I'd love to try one too!

----------


## Eric C.

I've loved every V-Pick I've used. Haven't tried these yet!

----------


## bbaker2050

Sounds like my kind of giveaway!

----------


## brcmando

Yes, please! Been struggling with pick choices as of late...this would be excellent to win!

----------


## donnied

Thanks Scott & Vinni. I'm in. Love to try 'em!

----------


## Russ Donahue

I'm up for this....thanks Scott and thanks Vinni.

----------


## William Smith

awesome, I've been a True V-Pick lover and user for close to 3 years now and have used the same V-pick tremolo for well over a year! Best picks that I've used, Vinnie is a real good guy and easy to deal with.You all should try em! Billy Smith

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

They look cool! I sure would love to try one!
I'm finally getting more comfortable with a pick larger than 1.0 mm.

Thank you! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul Brett

Count me in, I got a selection of them about 2 years ago, all but one have been "borrowed" and not returned.

----------


## Dave Reiner

Well, sure!

----------


## retroman

Count me in.....thanks

----------


## roberto

Great!!

----------


## robert.najlis

Great idea!  Thanks!

----------


## beanpole

I'm in

----------


## rastamypasta

I like picks but I am kind of picky about them. I haven't tried these though.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Would love to try 'em too. Thanks Scott and Vinnie!!!

----------


## Barlon Mando

Barlon Mando.......,
He sticks.........,
With V-Picks....,
Ain't no tricks.....

----------


## Mandomax

I'm in thanks

----------


## sbarnes

i'm already a v-pick user but could always use some more

----------


## Mandolindian

Love the V-Pick Tremelo!

----------


## Jared McEntire

Count me in.

----------


## vetus scotia

This promo is working already. Went to their site for the first time in a long while. I had no idea you can get a 5.85mm pick from V Pick! I must try this.

----------


## PipeSmokeMcGee

This is great!  I've been curious about them for a while.  They're supposed to be kind of sticky...I have trouble with picks spinning around in my fingers.

Thanks V-Pick!

----------


## mandognome

Cool promotion! Thanks.

----------


## mrmando

Me! Me!

----------


## Phil Vinyard

I have one already and like it. Wouldn't mind trying out some of the others!

----------


## Nathan Sanders

I am posting somewhere in this thread...how about here. I think I got a V-pick with a mandolin I bought. Kind of cool.

----------


## Vicmando

Love the V-picks!! JJ

----------


## apreed

I'm in and thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## ctodd129

I would love to try them!

----------


## Ethan Setiawan

V-picks are nice.

----------


## Salmon Falls Strings

I would love to try them, I've been meaning to try a v pick for a while now. Thanks for having this promotion.

----------


## bratsche

I'll always try something new.  Free is good!   :Smile: 

bratsche

----------


## Paul Merlo

I would love to try out some V picks.  
Heck, I'll even send the ones I don't use to someone else, gratis.

Thanks to Scott and Vinni!

----------


## texaspaul

I love the way the V picks feel in my picking hand.  They also seems to have little pick noise when using the bevel edges.  I especially like the Saga (withe the sapphire bule color) since it is easier to find if I set it down.

----------


## Steven Simpson

I'm trying new things with my right hand grip--I'd love to compare different picks, too.

----------


## JH Murray

yes please!

----------


## jazzjune18

Currently using a wegen, but have always been curious about the V picks.  Count me in!!!

----------


## Kemando

New picks!! awesome!!!

----------


## Rob Beck

Please enter me in to this draw too - many thanks Rob

----------


## John Eischen

*Hey now!*

----------


## axeman2000x

Love to try me some V picks!

----------


## KristinEliza

Count me in!

----------


## wadeyankey

I likes me some V picks..

----------


## Michael Bridges

I'd love to try out V-Picks! Thanks, Guys.

----------


## GuyIncognito

Sign me up, I'd love to try them.

----------


## JEStanek

I'm in!

----------


## A5Dave

> Was chatting with Vinni Smith at V-Picks the last couple of days and we thought it'd be fun to do a special promotion of his picks for _forum members only_. Vinni and company have been long standing supporters of the Mandolin Cafe.
> 
> [B]The details:[/B
> 25 forum members will win free V-Picks. _Do not confuse this with the Collings Giveaway. This has absolutely nothing to do with that one in any way, shape or form_. 
> 
> Each winner will receive directly from the company one each of their: 
> 
> Medium Lite Round 1.5mm
> Large Lite Pointed 1.5mm
> ...


I use these when I want a little brighter sound than a Dawg.

----------


## Paul Statman

For very picky pick-using pickers - count me in! 
Wonderful idea, this giving stuff away. Color me pickled pink!

----------


## frecky

I am pretty picky!!!! I would like to take one of these for a spin!  My current pick of choice is the Wegen Bluegrass 1.0mm.

----------


## Vernon Hughes

Count me in!

----------


## Joe G.

I've been wanting to try these, and free is a very good price. Thanks!

----------


## MandoAblyss

Pick me.

----------


## John Eischen

I've got a couple, I see they've expanded their line quite a bit since I last checked. I think I'd be able to find that Nite-Glow without crawling around on the floor. But the clear ones are actually much easier to find than my brown picks. Brown carpet, brown table, brown couch....

----------


## Suburbia56

Yay

----------


## Dave Hicks

Yo!!

D.H.

----------


## sloanypal

Haven't tried one of these yet...I'm in.

----------


## Sid Simpson

Always happy to try a new pick!

----------


## Bslot0622

I too would like free picks!

----------


## mtk

I have been wanting to try these for a while now.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

I'm in.

----------


## Jonathan James

Yes please!

----------


## MK in NC

Very nice!

I hope the winners will post in this thread or elsewhere on the forum how they like the picks.

----------


## nickster60

i would love some picks

Nick

----------


## xiledscot

I could be converted to V picks

----------


## stevejay

Present

----------


## Jesse Harmon

Stuck on Golden Gate forever, I could use a little change up.  Thanks  I'm in.

----------


## Curt Palm

Count me in.  I've been curious about them.

----------


## Meadowview

This is the best deal I have heard of today, please put my name in the "hat".

Thanks guys-----------

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

I'm down for a pick!

----------


## bhf

Fingers crossed, so to speak.

----------


## jmayhew

id give them a try

----------


## Dave Neudek

Please count me in for the giveaway...I'm hoping for inspiration for the Collings by winning this one!

----------


## 2Sharp

Pick Me!   :Grin: 

Seriously though, I like the V-picks I have and think this is a great gesture by Vinni.

----------


## Scott Rucker

Vinni sent three different picks to me free a couple of years ago, as part of a give away at the AGF forum.  He's obviously a generous guy who really believes in his product.  I was, at the time, trying to get away from the hard to find, high dollar ones that have legal issues.  I still use one of the three occasionally, when I need to change things up.  I think it's a good 'Dawg' style pick that has a clear, strong tone and doesn't 'grab' the string(s).

----------


## tsfisher

I have used some of these picks.  Would like to win one.

----------


## MSalisbury

Ooh!  Oooh!  Count me in!  (waving hand from back of the classroom, Arnold Horshack style)

----------


## Brad Weiss

Check!

----------


## timothy.richard.parker

Hope I am eligible here in the UK!

----------


## John Kelly

Now there's an offer we cannot refuse.  Why I am entering, because I never win in prize draws!  This time though, I feel lucky, if they are willing to post to Scotland!

----------


## Mandolincelli

> How you enter: simply post anywhere within this thread. That's all. .


ANYWHERE WITHIN THIS THREAD

(There! I've struck a blow for strict constructionists everywhere!) :Wink:

----------


## Gary Watkins

Please add me also.

Thanks,
Gary Watkins

----------


## Kevin K

Oh pick me, pick me
thanks to mandolin cafe and v-picks!

----------


## Jim Garber

All right, if you insist!  :Smile:

----------


## Jim Gallaher

I'm in!

----------


## JeffD

> ANYWHERE WITHIN THIS THREAD
> 
> (There! I've struck a blow for strict constructionists everywhere!)


 :Laughing: 

I was going to do that.

----------


## Hatter

Boom.

----------


## AlanN

u betcha

----------


## Plectrosaurus

Count me in!

----------


## Grommet

Could be just the very thing needed to spice up the practice routine. Thanks Scott and Vinnie!

Scott C.

----------


## ColoradoMando

Never tried these picks.  Love to give em a shot. Thanks

Chaddilac

----------


## JeffD

I think this is a test of the software to see how quickly posts can be processed.

----------


## Matt Vuksinich

I used Fender medium teardrop for years, then that-which-cannot-be-named, now often Blue Chip . . . . but I'd certainly be open to trying something new.  Thanks for the possible chance, Scott and Vinnie.

----------


## Ken W

I'm ready to try a V Pick or two.  I'm trying to find something a little less muddy than the fine handling Golden Gates and Dawgs but not TOO bright.  I've been trying a couple of Wegen mando picks ... a 1.2 and a 1.4.  I'm thinking of 'aging' a corner of the 1.2 one with some jewlers' rouge.  Any suggestions?

----------


## Scottydawg

Count me in!
Need new picks!!
Scott

----------


## Stephen Cagle

I'm certainly in! Great picks! Thanks

----------


## Scottydawg

> I'm ready to try a V Pick or two.  I'm trying to find something a little less muddy than the fine handling Golden Gates and Dawgs but not TOO bright.  I've been trying a couple of Wegen mando picks ... a 1.2 and a 1.4.  I'm thinking of 'aging' a corner of the 1.2 one with some jewlers' rouge.  Any suggestions?


Ken,
I also use the Dawgs & GGs and agree on the tone.
I did this w a wegen 1.2..rounded / beveled so there are 3 different shape corners w varying degrees of roundness..pretty good sound and feel but I think the 1.4 would be a bit better for me.
maybe a mute point if I win a V pick!

----------


## Newmexmandoboy

Yes please.

----------


## Stanley Cox

I could use another V-pick

Stanley

----------


## Mike Floorstand

yes pls!

----------


## golfcourseguy

I haven't tried these, yet. So... include me in please.

----------


## WELSrev

Sure, why not.

----------


## Raggle Taggle

Count me in!

----------


## homermando

Another cool Mando Cafe thread!Thanks Scott!

----------


## Jacob

An excellent idea!

----------


## Capt. E

I'm in...

----------


## Ken W

Thanks, Scottydawg.  Can't hurt to try!

----------


## bcarver

I'm in.  Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## harper

Thank you.  I would like a chance to try them, too.

----------


## Eliot Greenspan

Well, that's certainly generous (and easy to enter). I'm in

----------


## LoneStar Boy

Throw my name in the hat.

----------


## George R. Lane

Count me in also.

----------


## TheArimathean

Sounds intriguing  :Smile:

----------


## dougiebe

I like picks... I like to pick.  Yessir.

----------


## Rick Purcell

What great timing! Having tried the "S" the "T" and the "U" picks, I'm ready.

----------


## tnranger

Cool!

----------


## Mike Scott

I have a thinner V Pick-would like to try one (or more) of the thicker ones!

----------


## Jim Roberts

Thanks, V-Pick for supporting the Cafe.

----------


## Toycona

I've always wondered what a V pick sounded like. Thanks for the chance!

----------


## yarcod

Ism a pick freak,would love to try the V-picks

----------


## fiddler37

Count me in.  (Fiddler37)

----------


## lespaul_79

Count me in too. Thanks folks!

----------


## richardbradford

Thank you Scott and Vinnie for the contest, please count me in, thanks.

----------


## stringbean the second

I'm in! Awesome picks I have heard!

----------


## abuteague

This is fantastic. My heart is open to try a V-pick.  :Smile:

----------


## bertdolin

Count me in too.

----------


## stewbag

count me in! Like trying new picks. Haven't found a fav yet.

----------


## edandjudy3946

awesome and I've been looking for a new pick to go with my new Bulldog mando !

----------


## killum

What a cool thing to do. I hope I win but even if not Thanks for the great prizes for the members here!

----------


## Cary Fagan

I'm in.

----------


## Ken Colmer

I like those picks. would like to have a few of them

----------


## Clef

I've been looking for a new pick to try.

----------


## co-mando

newbe throwing his hat in the ring for the ability to try new products.

----------


## littlefishmando

Ooh ooh.. Pick me!!!  I mean V-pick me!!!

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Great idea, Vinnie!

Thanks! :Popcorn:

----------


## vegas

Wonderful idea for promotion. I love these picks!

----------


## topspinjon

Picks!

----------


## PhilO

Man, I love to try one of those.........besides MAS, I have discovered, unfortunately, that I also have PAS.

----------


## Budrow

Love them V-Picks

----------


## David Horovitz

I'd be up for trying something new!

----------


## bobby bill

V for Victory.

----------


## barnacle

yay

----------


## d18daddy

Thanks for doing this!

----------


## StatrixBob

Sweet! Love to try 'em...thinking about getting some new picks anyway so this would perfect.

----------


## DSDarr

Count me in as a winner!

----------


## Bill Baldridge

Thanks for the offer.

----------


## Sasquatch

I love V-Picks!!!   I use Med Round Ruby Reds 2.75mm   on my mandos.  I also have a 4.10mm Diamond (that I am liking moe and more on mando),  a Screamer, Med Round Lite, & a Tradition 2.75mm. Like them all!!   Thanks to the folk of MC and to Vinni Smith for the chance!!

----------


## Richard.g.hampton

Very interesting - I've not tried them before

----------


## mr.patterson

It's amazing how much you guys do for this forum and its members. Even if I don't get anything I want to thank you.

----------


## papawhisky

Always interested in trying out new picks!  Thanks!

----------


## Mickey King

I wanna try the Tremelo picks.  I have a medium pointed and round already.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

I'd love to try one.

----------


## TheBlindBard

It sounds really cool-- what exactly are v-picks, though?

----------


## Dale Pauline

I'm in.

----------


## SWS

Thanks, for another really COOL Giveaway

----------


## Andyesquire

I will always try new picks!!  Wish me luck!

----------


## Adam Tracksler

in like flynn!

----------


## mandopete

I never win anything!

----------


## Tommcgtx

Count me in!

----------


## JonDevin

I'd like to try them out.

Jon

----------


## manjitsu

Nothing more fun than a new pick to try out. :-)

Chris

----------


## awc4kds

Thank you, Scott and Vinny!  I would love the change to try these picks.  awc

----------


## Nick Gellie

Thanks for the wonderful offer.  I am looking for some new picks to try.

----------


## dustyamps

Thanks to both of you guys.

----------


## taterpicker

Pick me please (pun intended), and thanks!

----------


## Fiddler3

I'm all in!

----------


## woodenfingers

Count me in, please.

----------


## Mandopotter

Do they make fiddle picks?
wbw

----------


## SternART

Va-Va-Voom!!!

----------


## mandopops

Free picks?!?

----------


## jambalaya

me, me, MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elliot Luber

Thank you Scott and Vinny. I like the new picks.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I'm curious to try one as well, having heard so many good things about them. Count me in! And thanks to Vinny and Scott for doing this promotional giveaway

----------


## swampy

I'm in.

----------


## FeelinDaFunk

ME tooo!!!!!

----------


## PlayerOf8

I'll keep it forever

----------


## chip

I'm in!

----------


## stewartd

Count me in!

----------


## Jack Roberts

Free is my favorite price.

----------


## Bob Clark

Thanks, Scott, for giving us another exciting giveaway.  You sure take good care of your members!

----------


## jman72

Great idea. I'd love to try a new pick.

----------


## Tim Griffin

> Thanks, Scott, for giving us another exciting giveaway.  You sure take good care of your members!


Yes thanks!!!

----------


## Gkar66

I am in!

----------


## mugbucket

Can't beat the price.  :Grin: 

Thanks for the chance!

Ski

----------


## BarbNeligan

Love to give them a try.

----------


## WB4YAL

Thank you Scott and Vinnie!!!

-JohnD

----------


## Keith Newell

I'd like to try one sometime.

----------


## Mark K

Sounds like a great deal!  Would love to try these picks.  Thanks.

----------


## Phil Goodson

ok. me too.

----------


## MandoMonday

I would love to try these with my mandolin and guitar

----------


## sellvan

New Picks? Sure like to try one.

----------


## Alan Epstein

I'm in. Thanks Scott

----------


## John Soper

I think I'd name it "Petunia"... Oh wait, or is that the Collings give away?

----------


## Larry Simonson

I've been using the original 'David Grisman' signature picks for many years so I'm up for something new.  Thanks

----------


## hubble

Woohoo!

----------


## NWRambler

Sounds like a great deal. I have been curious about these mystical picks for a while now.

----------


## nanaimo

Never used one but I would like to give it a go!

----------


## Ken_P

Haven't tried one of these in  while. I'll give it a go for free.

----------


## Vincent Capostagno

I've got a couple.  Would like to try more.

----------


## Phil Jolly

Pick me!

----------


## Popeye39

I hope you "pick" me.  'See what I did there?

----------


## 55bar

Count me in

----------


## loganhpatton

I would definitely be interested in trying these out.

----------


## wongsteven51

Sounds great! I've used V-Picks before and i love them!

----------


## Jeff Richards

Free sounds very good.  Count me in and thanks for doing this!

----------


## John Adrihan

Once again, thanks!! I'm in!!

----------


## Ray Neuman

I would love to give them a try as well.  :Smile:

----------


## BaconSizzle

I REALLY need some picks!

----------


## bookmn

I've heard about them, but would love to try one.  :Smile:

----------


## Pavo

I love V-Picks! I get mine at Shiloh Music in Mt. Juliet, Tennessee.....I could use some more, though......Thanks!

----------


## Jstring

I like the 2 V Picks that I have....they have a clean, bright sound

----------


## Golffool

I want to try one

----------


## Hobo

I never, ever, ever win anything. So, I won't be surprised if I don't win these picks. My XYL calls me an optimist -- that's funny.

----------


## M.Marmot

roll lucky post 224 papa needs a new pack of plecs

----------


## euph_22

I always like trying new picks.

----------


## pheffernan

V-chips vacated. Vanished. Vamoosed. 
Valued. Vibrant. Vital. 
Verdict?
Victorious???

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Pick me; pick me!

----------


## chordwood

Thanks for the chance to win and try some fine plectra.

----------


## JAK

Please pass the medium light round. Yum, yum. Thanks (in advance, hopefully)!

----------


## Gene Korte

I'll take # 230.  Haven't tried a V Pick yet.  Thanks for the opportunity!

----------


## GDAE

Would love to try them!

----------


## Cottonpicker

I'd be willing to try them out

----------


## Larry Mossman

thanks for the offer ... count me in - though I can't recall ever winning anything in a raffle/give-away situation.
Perhaps I am due - if I win a pick, them maybe I could use it on a new Collings MT2 ....  hum.   

Larry

----------


## Mike Black

234
 :Smile:

----------


## Neal Clark

I'm definitely interested.

----------


## Treblemaker

<<< Skeptical and highly addicted to Wegens.  Convince me otherwise please.

----------


## little george

I´d love to get these...

----------


## MandoTag

Sweet! Thanks so much for the opportunity. I finally got to try out a V-Pick on Sunday at a gig. A gypsy style guitarist I play with had bought a 4.0 mm to shred with. He really likes it, but that's just way too thick for my liking. Excited to have the chance to win and try out these sizes. Cheers and good luck to all!

----------


## dt in ky

i'm in too

----------


## Bradley

Count me in !!!

----------


## imstrider

I love trying new picks and feeling like maybe, just maybe, something out there will make me sound a whole lot better.

----------


## Burk

Pick me please! :Smile:  Thanks!

----------


## Denny Gies

Fun idea, I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed.

----------


## Jim Adwell

I'm picky, but I guess I'll post in the thread anyway...

----------


## coolwood

I really like the glow in the dark V picks.  I would like try some others. Please include me in the drawing.

----------


## John Rosett

Me too! I love the V-Picks!

----------


## dbmandolin

Oh Yeah!  Sign me up!

----------


## tatkinson84

It's worth a shot.  I keep hearing great things about these picks and would love to give 'em a go.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Never tried these ones!

----------


## bootinz

i'm in

----------


## FatBear

Count me in.  Almost every time I try a new pick, my instrument sounds different.  Sometimes better, sometimes worse, but usually different.  It makes sense: the pick against the string is what makes the music.  Everything else is just details.  :-)

----------


## Charlieshafer

And I actually use and like their picks! I'm ok with not winning, I have a couple, but hopefully a few others will get a chance to try them.

----------


## surfnut

Try anything once

----------


## Ignatius

254

----------


## lklose

I'd like to try one.

Larry Klose

----------


## Steve Lavelle

Odds are getting longer, but what the heck.

----------


## MTmando

I'm in.  Like to try something new!!!

----------


## Mike Arakelian

A great promo...thanks V-Picks.

----------


## Appalachia

That's all.

----------


## Jake Howard

Count me in!

----------


## rgray

The best pick is a free pick!

----------


## Joseph Baker

Count me in too!
I've used the same style of pick for 30 years.
Maybe it's time to broaden my horizons...

Joseph Baker

----------


## blueridgemandolin

I would love to try a new pick, thanks Scott and Vinnie and good luck to everyone in the drawing
Dan

----------


## David Lewis

I love V-Picks. Brings out the tone! Thanks Scott and Vinnie.

----------


## blawson

ping

----------


## dang

Wow, this thread is up to 11 pages in 8 hours... apparently we all get in line for something free  :Wink:

----------


## Mike Irwin

I'm in too!  Haven't used V-Picks but would love to try them.  Thanks!

----------


## greenwdse

Anywhere?

----------


## jim simpson

I love Free, please include a free mandolin to go with my new Free pick!

----------


## fatt-dad

im in

f-d

----------


## greg_tsam

I'm game.  Hope my BC doesn't get a complex.

----------


## Django Fret

thanks for another great promotion!

----------


## mandodanny

always wanted to try one of those ...........maybe it's time  :Smile:

----------


## john70

Excellent! I'd love to see how these compare to standard Martins and Dawgs.

----------


## makominek

Sounds good. I'm in.

----------


## Al Hagensen

Please count me in!

----------


## harmon

I would love to try these. Count me in

----------


## wreded

Never used anything but Fender mediums and Dawgs, i'm willing to try something new.
Thanks!

----------


## dan@kins

I'd love to try out the V picks.  Please include my entry.  Thanks!

----------


## Bill Snyder

I will play

----------


## bro.craig

I'd like to try 'em. Thanks!

----------


## cmajestro

I would like to try them!!

Cindy in WV

----------


## JCruser

Count me in as well!!!

----------


## hbar

Post, post, post.

Pick, pick, pick.

Vvv.

----------


## Kieran

V pick on our mandolins

----------


## Kevin Knippa

Post

----------


## jshane

i'd like to give them a try

----------


## bigbendhiker

Thanks Guys! Please add me to the drawing.

----------


## digitalshrub

I've always wanted to try 'em! Count me in.

----------


## mandobassman

I recently bought a new mando and would like to try V-Picks with it.  Sign me up.

----------


## Greg Stec

Good luck to all of us.

----------


## Lorenzo LaRue

Picky, picky, picky, sounds fun.  Sumpthin difernt.

----------


## fAtHanD

Count me in.

----------


## JPS1919A2

it would be cool to win and try a new pick.

----------


## Steve Williams

I'm in...thanks!!!

----------


## Mike Crocker

Give up folks, I've already won this. The pick gods have spoken.

----------


## Charles E.

Heck yea, I am for it. If I like only one I can use the others for self defense.

----------


## moxie

count me in. Moxie

----------


## Hoovetone

Never tried one. Can hardly wait.

----------


## 5dayBreak

Throwing my name in the hat too

----------


## Gregory Tidwell

Sounds great, guys.  Thanks!

----------


## Doug Ezell

> Great idea. I like my odds here better than in the Collings giveaway. Of course I suggested they name the Collings "The V Pick".


I'm game.  Would love to try em!!

----------


## Richard Singleton

Have never tried anything fancier than a Golden Gate. I'm game.

----------


## GreenCoMick

Perfect!!  I'm in!!!

----------


## Svea

I've got a V pick and I like it a lot!! It is great for my Collings MT. 

Thanks!
Svea

----------


## Dave LaBoone

V-pick? Yes, please!

----------


## BDLefty

I like free.

----------


## Londy

This is awesome...free picks! Send them to me please.  :Grin:

----------


## Jean Fugal

OK, I'm IN ....

----------


## MWCarr

Sounds good to me. Thanks

----------


## Skip Kelley

Scott and Vinni, thanks!!

----------


## PolicyBlues

Always ready to try new picks. Better yet if they're free!

----------


## Lance Pitts

Thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## mark sinkoff

great! i`ve been meaning to try `em!!

----------


## Connor

Oooo!  Ooooo! Pick me! Pick me!

----------


## B. T. Walker

I'd love to give them a try. Fingers crossed...

----------


## CES

Cool, thanks Vinni!  I've been wanting to check out your picks for a while!!  Curious to see how they compare to a couple of my other favorites...

----------


## Miked

I'm in!  Thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## steelhead1950

Can't wait.....I feel lucky!

----------


## ducky

I'm excited! I have yet to try V-picks and it would be awesome to win some!

----------


## Boonsboro

I'd really like them.

----------


## Dick Dery

Count me in on this. I'm always looking for picks.

----------


## Tom Tax

Count me in.  Thanks

----------


## Eric Hanson

Participation in a give away of Vinni's Picks?
Make it so.

----------


## John Norris

Count me in also. I like V Picks

----------


## sweed

I have particularly slippery fingers.. count me in!

----------


## Tim Anderson

Hmm, Lets give it a shot. Thank you V pick and Mandolin Cafe.

----------


## John Norris

Count me in. I like V Picks.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Oh pick V pick V...thank you...your velcome

----------


## Samurai19

Count me In!

----------


## David Smith

V picks z best picks in z vorld!

----------


## Jimmijames

I want  that.

----------


## PastorDoug

Great picks

----------


## gwh17

I am in!  Thanks for the chance to win!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I'd like to try some V-Picks!

----------


## mjpetrie

Interested. I've never seen one.

----------


## goaty76

Bam!

----------


## mando_steve

I'm a picker. I'm a grinner. I'm a lover. I'm a sinner.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JFDilmando

would be very interesting to try these along with several others and listen to reports

----------


## shawnbrock

I'm from Kentucky, and we rarely win anything, except for in basketball of course...  So count me in.  After 19 years of using the Dunlop 2MM, I'm still always looking for something new and better.  BC aint the answer for me...

----------


## Mike Knapp

I hadn't registered on the Cafe yet. It was just a matter of time . . . and this pushed me over :D

----------


## Paul Kotapish

I'm in. I really like my pointed Ruby Red V-pick. Happy to try the others if it works out.

----------


## jessejsaunders

I'm in! I'm relatively new to the world of mando-obsession and am trying to find my ideal pick.

----------


## belbein

I never knew just how much my life was lacking until I saw this thread.

----------


## Phil-D

> I'm in. I really like my pointed Ruby Red V-pick. Happy to try the others if it works out.


New to the mandolin and still trying to find the right pick.  Would love to try them.
Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## RayMan7

nice looking picks count me in

----------


## Markelberry

got some good pics!

----------


## cobraman428

count me in. Great Idea. would like to try.

----------


## Levi

Lorem Ipsum Dolor Sit Amet

----------


## Ben Cooper

Very cool!!  I would love to try them!

----------


## Dannibal

Will they make me sound better?

----------


## Alex Orr

Sure. I'll try to win a pick.  Recently switched to a Wgen tri-tip and while I like the volume I'm not happy with the tone.  Maybe this V-pick will be the answer  :Smile:

----------


## D C Blood

Would be happy to try a V-Pick...

----------


## lukmanohnz

My favorite pick of all time is the Jazz Mando V-Pick (sorry, BC lovers...).  I own several, but I'd happily add another V-Pick to my collection.

----------


## chris scott

pick me!

----------


## Jim Dalton

always happy to try a new pick

----------


## klaezimmer

I've used guitar picks all these years.  It would be interesting to observe changes, if any, by using a mandolin pick.  Thanks for the opportunity (if the luck of the draw falls my way).

----------


## Shrtbull

I would like to try one.

----------


## Betsy Biemann

I just signed up for group lessons this fall, so will need some new picks.... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## bones12

anywhere?

     Doug in Vermont

----------


## Steve-o

I'd love to try a V-Pick.  Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## evanreilly

My poor ole mandolin is tired of the same ole pick....  make it happy!!!

----------


## f5loar

Wow!  15 pages and still going.  You guys just love something free when it comes to stuff for your mandolin.  Well I have tried this picks and do think they are great.  I like the thinner ones of less than 1.5.  The thick ones are too much like rocks to me and I can't seem to pull any tone out of a rock raked across my strings.  The only problem I found is if you drop a clear pick on the ground it's pretty darn hard to see in the dark.  So that being said I did part with mine and would love to try some more.  I'll spray them in glow in dark green this time.

----------


## Backlineman

I'm skeptical, but ready to be convinced.

----------


## Dan Hulse

I have yet to own a boutique pick. Convince me!

----------


## RobP

Did you say... free?!  :Smile:

----------


## HappyLife

I am posted.  Thanks to the Cafe and V-Picks for sponsoring this.

----------


## pickloser

Yes, please.  I'll try not to lose them if I win.

----------


## LarryMando

I'd sure like to get picked, considering my birthday is coming up soon.

----------


## PotatoRanger

Signing up!

----------


## Terry Allan Hall

Very cool! (crossing my fingers)...

----------


## Jim Abrams

I'm always looking for new picks and new sounds from my instrument.  The quest for great tone never seems to end.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I guess with three options, you really can "take your pick!"

----------


## mwbehrens

I love new picks!

----------


## Boombloom

2.75 mm! I'm intrigued!

----------


## Jim Ferguson

Boooyyaaaahhhh!!! Count me in. Thanks Vinni & Scott.
Peace,

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Fantastic offer, gentlemen!  My hat is now in the ring...!

Rob Meldrum

----------


## Potosimando

Good way to try to bring my 20-year pick quest to a successful conclusion.   Is that hoping for too much?

----------


## Yeoledawg

Sure could use a couple!

----------


## Gene Summers

Wow, this thread has taken off! I could use a few V-picks too... :Smile:

----------


## LGS

I would love to try some V-picks.
Thank You!

----------


## gordonthurman

I pick, therefore I am.

----------


## Wayne Shelton

Too good of a deal to pass up.  Love to give on a try.

----------


## Drum58

I would love to try these picks!  Count me in.

----------


## RBMB

How do you post?  Oops, what's that button d

----------


## H.P.

Post.

----------


## TimMelon

I have never tried them.  I like using Grisman or Golden Gates.  It would be nice to try these out though......

----------


## Sergio Lara

Interesting, would love to try them...thanks.

----------


## Jim Kirkland

I have tried them and I already own 6 v picks.

----------


## yoshka

Well, well, lets go for it!

----------


## chipotle

Can't wait for the winners to be announced, hope I'm one! Thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## George Hilf III

Count me in too

----------


## Dan Douris

I would love to try one of their picks!

----------


## john09121

I've been doing a lot of shopping for a new pick lately and still haven't found quite the right one! Would love to give this a try! Count me in!

----------


## Pete Jenner

Hello.

----------


## Bryan Gerrells

same here

----------


## blauserk

Never tried a v-pick, period, either for guitar or mandolin.

----------


## Peter Kurtze

Yes please

----------


## kenikas

Sounds great, I'd love to try them.

----------


## ukmando

Great offer

----------


## Josh Levine

Sweet ill try some new picks.

----------


## Michael Richmond

I've been wanting to try these.

----------


## Gregg Henry

Count me in, even whilst in St. Petersburg Russia.  Will give them a run when back in the States.

----------


## Alfons

I must admit - the thought of free V-Picks has immediately induced an episode of acute PAS.

----------


## GeoffHodge

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Always the optimist that the right pick will make up for everything else.

----------


## jonny250

yes please!  :Smile:

----------


## EdHanrahan

> ... simply post anywhere within this thread.


Ya mean, uhmm, sorta like, right here?  And... THANKS!

----------


## Dave Hanson

Me too, I'd like to try them out.

Dave H

----------


## blackcoop52

I have never won any kind of giveaway/lottery/competition/freebie but this would be worth breaking my duck for.

----------


## iancohen82

They're so cool!  Count me in!

Ian

----------


## mandocrucian

Are these right-handed or left-handed picks?   :Laughing:

----------


## Peter Skerratt

Sounds like a great way to try different picks.

----------


## Debbie Linton

One can never have too many picks.

----------


## Tavy

Excellent!

----------


## Maxwell_Smart

In it to win it!

----------


## thunderplucker

Count me in.  I would love to give em a try.

----------


## FodForThoought

I hope you _pick_ me

----------


## bertran

I feel more like a forum lurker than a full-fledged member, but will not allow that to make me shy in this!

----------


## helric

I love V-Picks !!!! The best picks ever made !  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul Haley

In the words of Sam Goldwyn - include me in!

----------


## FraKo

I'm in, Scott.

Sounds good, and probably even better if picked with those pieces of craftmanship...

----------


## Mandophyte

Looks good to me!

----------


## Darren Bailey

nother name on the list, thanks.

----------


## Dick Wade

I have just become a convert to Blue Chips after giving them a try this summer at Grey Fox. I have never tried the V pick, but I'm ready to give them a shot.

----------


## Ronny

I would be nice to try one of these !

----------


## Griff

I must be the last one to find out about this ...

----------


## M.Marmot

I wonder if this is like one of those 'you won a speed boat' stings - but this ones for bringing in the lurkers  :Popcorn:

----------


## lorrainehornig

I want these picks!!

----------


## FritzW

I'm in.

----------


## tortuga

This would be great. I've been wanting to try them!

----------


## SonnyWalkman

Never tried them but I'd like to.

----------


## Erik Gran

> I like picks but I am kind of picky about them. I haven't tried these though.


Have got a pack of those in different shapes and materials, good picks, but being transparent, they may be a little difficult to find if you lose them, especially in dim light ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## xSinner13x

been experimenting with pick material and shapes, these look cool too!

----------


## Patrick Madden

Count me in.  I'm curious.

----------


## Lanier M

Always wanting to try a new pick

----------


## David Miller

At least "PAS" is a bit easier on the wallet than "MAS"... Count me in!

----------


## RobinAronson

Responding.  add my name to the hat.

----------


## nrand

Funny I stumbled on this thread today. Just today I received a sample pack from Vinni - he was really helpful responding to what I thought I wanted and three he sent were just the trick. Great picks!

----------


## Joe Robinson

Great idea, thanks!

----------


## artilleryo

ooh. shiny.

----------


## mildini mandolini

thanks for the promo - I always like free stuff

----------


## Mandobar

Sounds good

----------


## hokelore

I'm eager to try these.

----------


## lenf12

My hat is in the ring. Good luck to all of us.

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Cool!  Count me in.

----------


## Jerry Haynes

Pick On !  I'm in...

----------


## Sweetpea44

Woo hoo!  So excited!  :-)

----------


## BillC-PA

Even though just a beginner, I already have a growing collection of picks.  Might as well try to add to the collection. Count me in.

----------


## Andy Boden

I've got two v-picks, but bot these 'models' - would like to try

----------


## jlsmandolin1952

Sounds good to me.

----------


## snakehead_a2z

Thanks for the opportunity.

Bill

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

I'd love to get a few V picks!  Been meaning to try them.

----------


## sykofiddle

Count me in

----------


## Jon Hall

I've never used these picks.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

455 posts in 19 pages. Makes sense. Nearly 4000 views? Interesting. Also interesting is, as noted above, the number of first time posters. Who holds the record for greatest time elapsed between 'Join Date' and first post? Will that get them a pack of V Picks?

----------


## Johnny60

Yes please!  I'm assuming they'll ship to the UK?

----------


## Arleigh C

Count me in.  Thank you.  Arleigh

----------


## RFMando

Dig it!!  Have the Big Red an incredible pick wouldn't mind checking out more!  :Wink:

----------


## Bogle

I would love to test-fly one as well!

----------


## Masterbilt

I am in.

----------


## BradKlein

I'm in.

----------


## Polecat

Me too, please.

----------


## The dman

Count me in too. I'm still on the fence and searching as to what pick I like best for my Eastman.

Thanks

----------


## Lee Callicutt

I may already be a wiener.

----------


## Chadah77

I'd love to try them!

----------


## Peter Mix

These are great picks, but I keep losing them! Sure hope I win!

----------


## Daofktr

Picka-picka-wow-wow!

----------


## rigelrover

V-Picks are great!

I haven't tried those models, but use a couple different picks for guitar or mandocello depending on the kind of playing that I am in for.

----------


## wandrewharper

I'm in too.

----------


## mandolinlee

Thank you for the chance to try a new pick.
Will be interesting, much thicker than what I use now.
Lee

----------


## notepicker

I am on a constant search for new picks to try. (is that some sort of syndrome or something?)

----------


## Bigtuna

Send them my way. Prove to me that they are better than my Bluechip and I will tell the world!

----------


## bluegrassforme

Thanks for the opportunity. Count me in.

----------


## RevSpyder

Sounds good -- still experimenting with picks...

----------


## jimklein57

Only been pickin' for a couple of months. Have maybe 20 picks, favorite so far is Golden Gate I got with mando package from Elderly. Would love to try the V-Picks.

----------


## Scot Thayer

I'm in.

----------


## CharlieKnuth

I will try my hand at winning free picks and grateful for those you are offering these, even if I don't win.

----------


## thunderfingers

Are these left handed or right handed pics???????????

----------


## meado

Clearly, I'm in!  :>)

----------


## dleblanc

cool!

----------


## Jonathan Ward

Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## Bluman

I would like to try my hand at one

----------


## kmcanney

This is great--thanks!

----------


## Eddie Blevins

Awesome!

----------


## MandoliNV

Long time listener first time poster. New to Mandolin, and this offer pushed me over the top to join. Great community! Happy to be more of an active participant.

----------


## Stoker

I hope I win.

----------


## GRW3

You simply can't have enough picks.

----------


## wildpikr

Pick me! Pick me! :Grin:

----------


## HarrisonMandolin

Here's my post!

----------


## mandoblues

I'm in!

----------


## Chuck D

Sounds great! I need all the help I can get.

----------


## The J

would love to try some v picks!

----------


## Austin Bob

OK, I'm in. But even though it's free, can you come down a bit on the price?

----------


## Randi Gormley

Free is good. I've never tried one. Count me in.

----------


## ForestWalker

I'm V-ery much entered- thanks for the chance!

----------


## tjg

please include me, thanks

----------


## John Gardinsky

I'll test drive for you.

----------


## Tom Morse

Anywhere in this thread? How about....hmmmmm.....let's see.....how about here?

And let the luckiest pickers win!

----------


## Mercantiller

Definitely fan of the V-Pick! Fingers crossed.

----------


## staggarlee

Awesome, free stuff!

----------


## David Matson

Here's hoping...

----------


## jorgey

"anywhere"

----------

LA Mando

----------


## richardinmn

I have one.  More would be good.  Thanks for this opportunity.

----------


## lakedog mando

I'm game.

----------


## Slaughtj

Great idea, I would love to try them.

----------


## rjs

Haven't tried this one yet!

----------


## StuartGold

Sounds great!!





> was chatting with vinni smith at v-picks the last couple of days and we thought it'd be fun to do a special promotion of his picks for _forum members only_. Vinni and company have been long standing supporters of the mandolin cafe.
> 
> *the details:*
> 
> 25 forum members will win free v-picks. _do not confuse this with the collings giveaway. This has absolutely nothing to do with that one in any way, shape or form_. 
> 
> Each winner will receive directly from the company one each of their: 
> 
> Medium lite round 1.5mm
> ...

----------


## Steven C. Antonelli

I'd love these. Fingers crossed.
Steven Antonelli

----------


## Lock

Better than free cheese.

----------


## biosplonk

Well, I would certainly be willing to give one a shot  :Grin:

----------


## Ken Lucas

I'm up for trying a new pick

----------


## Timmando1

...The never ending search for the perfect pic,  Thanks for doing this

----------


## TedStickney

I'd love to try those

----------


## lmartnla

Most picks slip around on me at exactly the wrong time.  I'd like to try some of these V-picks.

----------


## Ivyguitar

cool!

----------


## fourcourse

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.

----------


## Nathan Kellstadt

Why not.

----------


## LoneStarMandolin

I'm hoping!

----------


## Milan Christi

Very cool...I bought a V-Pick at IBMA a couple years ago. liked it but lost it at a gig. Would love to try them again!

----------


## Timbofood

This old dog might learn some new licks with new picks!

----------


## Timothy S

I've been happy with the BlueChip CT-55 but I'd love to experiment with different picks.

----------


## Ira Chavis

Love to try one.

----------


## AZStu

Yo 'leven. Papa needs a new pick.

----------


## Jeff Oxley

V's are my brand...count me in!

----------


## padawan

So you're trying to set a record for the most replies to a thread?
Count me in (especially for free picks)

  Thanks!

----------


## Carzakatz

Free?? Did somene say "free"?  count me in....

----------


## tod

Count me in

----------


## MandoTyro

Pick Me! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bullard

In the words of Ron White... "Pick Me..pick me"...lol

My 92 Flatiron F5 Artist would love to try these picks.

----------


## Gerard Dick

Looks like a house on fire. 22 pages already. Wow. I'm in.

----------


## mmonroe2

Played guitar for many years but new to the mandolin. Haven't settled on a pick preference,  would look forward to trying these.

Thanks, Mike

----------


## Billy Packard

While I am a Blue Chip fan, I'd love to give these a try!  Sign me up, Scotty!

Billy Packard
billypackardmandolin.com

----------


## 8 String Samurai

Count me in. I'd love to try these out.

----------


## mandodan1960

Thanks (insert clever line here) Enter me in the contest/givaway.

----------


## mandolinmailman

> well this looks exciting.....


Quite! I love the V-Picks

----------


## Mateus

I'd love to give these a try!

----------


## Jim Rowland

How about them Reds.

Jim

----------


## Gary Hedrick

I would like to try one...thanks

----------


## JimRichter

Thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## Billywally

What a great idea and great picks as well!

----------


## rainbow

i would love to win!

----------


## Bob Bronow

I'm game!

----------


## rostrowski

Me too!

----------


## smokin

sounds good.count me in.

----------


## Skipenguin101

Pick me, Pick me, Pick me

----------


## Amanda Gregg

Ooh!  Ooh!  Pick me!  -Amanda

----------


## Ron McMillan

Add me to the draw, please.

----------


## Al Hagensen

Can't remember if I entered on my phone, So Please include me.....Thanks

----------


## MSalisbury

Count me in!  Thought I had signed up yesterday but am not seeing my post.  Sorry for any duplicates...

----------


## Dan Co1e

Great promotion.   Thanks..

----------


## GuitarDogs62

I have always wanted to try them and have not yet. I am looking for a pick that will be the last brand hopefully that i will have to choose.

----------


## Dave Hausner

in also in please

----------


## eadg145

I very much enjoy my Freakishly Large V-Pick.  They yielded compliments on my playing immediately (see my comment in a thread somewhere).  I would be delighted to try the ones offered here.

----------


## chasray

I am in. Would really like to try each size.

----------


## yankees1

Posted

----------


## mreeve1128

STILL looking for the right pick!  Count me in.

----------


## Reid Morsi

I have been using my Chris Thile Blue Chips for awhile, but wouldn't mind trying one of these

----------


## Mastertone08

I've watched others using and praising them but never had the opportunity to play. I'll try to do just that this weekend at a festival. Thanks for making this drawing available to all of us.

----------


## mjb128wv

Count me in

----------


## mmcadory

Put me down on the list.

----------


## sblock

Would like to try your medium 1.5 mm pick!

----------


## Slim Schwartz

Imagine - actually winning something - a first - I'd love it. Now if only I could register for a talent giveaway.

----------


## LA Mando

Pick me, pick me! :-)

----------


## swpicker

Tried most all of 'em, but still looking for the perfect pick! Maybe the V-Pick will fit the bill. :-)

----------


## Tacomando

Very cool!

----------


## steve dignam

:Mandosmiley: 


> Was chatting with Vinni Smith at V-Picks the last couple of days and we thought it'd be fun to do a special promotion of his picks for _forum members only_. Vinni and company have been long standing supporters of the Mandolin Cafe.
> 
> *The details:*
> 
> 25 forum members will win free V-Picks. _Do not confuse this with the Collings Giveaway. This has absolutely nothing to do with that one in any way, shape or form_. 
> 
> Each winner will receive directly from the company one each of their: 
> 
> Medium Lite Round 1.5mm
> ...

----------


## montana

Pick me, pick me!

----------


## tpl

ok, I'm in, thanks
tom

----------


## jchinkley

I'd love to try these picks, please count me in!

----------


## A-board

In my quest for the perfect pick I recently went for a V Pick and it's currently my go-to pick. Please toss my name into the hat!!

----------


## grandmastertrout

> well this looks exciting.....


very cool. thanks for the opportunity. bob bartlett

----------


## augustwest

Thanks!  :Smile:   Good luck to all!

----------


## NickAlberty

If they're free, I'll take them to try!

----------


## tander

Count me in.

----------


## ChrisH

Hope to make this a lucky first post  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Shanachie

Cool. I'd love to give em a try.

----------


## nordian

I have never tried a V pick but have been curious about them. A chance for a free one is great. Thanks MC and V picks.

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Posting in the pick thread in hopes of being picked to win a pick!

----------


## burt50

I'm in - i'd like to try 'em...

----------


## btrott

Sounds interesting

----------


## Stephen Lind

i'd love to find an alternative to my Blue Chips

----------


## jaymichael

Like my V-pick can always use a spare

----------


## drjuliushibbert

Oh yes! Would love some of those!

----------


## neebee

Wow, would love to try your picks.  Count me in, thanks.

----------


## tom.gibson

Count me in, if you can send them to the antipodes.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

I'll put my name in.

----------


## FredR

Thanks Vinni and the Cafe for sponsoring this give away.  Throw my name in the hat please!

----------


## Jmt4870

Count me in!!!

----------


## bluemoonofky

Sign me up!!! Nice Giveaway!! Thank You V-Picks!

----------


## Richard J

Sign me in as well... a better pick will make me a better player. Thanks.

----------


## dusty miller

Sure, put my name in, Thanks

----------


## Grizzly

they look pretty darn choice! and damn fine folks as well to offer some giveaways just coz they want to support the site.

Feather in the Cap guys

----------


## Bill Burch

I'm in!

Bill Burch

----------


## Bob Bowman

Sounds really good to me...  Sign me up for the Giveaway.
I'd love to try those V-Picks!
Bob Bowman

----------


## Chip Booth

I'll try them again.

----------


## missmadeleine

Aw, mandolin cafe is so awesome, having these giveaways!

----------


## Effekt13

Been lurking for a while and this is my 1st post so I don't deserve the picks but, what the heck!

----------


## bluegrassdan

yes

----------


## Three-Dz

Picks Please!!!!!!!

----------


## Hutch

Nice. I'm in.

----------


## Byrdmando

Count me in.  Thanks.

----------


## HagarNo55

Free stuff is the best.

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

I v pick would be a different approach to playing. I'm in.

----------


## Jakerex

Maybe these picks will help me play better!

----------


## ricklmf

I'm late but need to know, what it is a "V" pick?

----------


## bobcoe

Well I like picks too!

----------


## mellis16

You can never have enough good mando pick. Count me in. Thanks Scott.

----------


## mandoRick

These are great picks .

----------


## bob marion

new picks? different picks?  count me in

----------


## Altar

Sweet!

----------


## westslope

Thanks Scott and Vinny

----------


## Montananmrk

Great idea. Always wanted to try one

----------


## Elb2000

I'll  gladly try

----------


## Manistee

Pick me!

----------


## mandroid

615 contestants for 25 positions , seems like the Job  applications Queue.

is this going to be like drawing a Keno number.. ?   :Whistling:

----------


## RW-F5

This is an awesome giveaway! Thanks for doing this! Good luck to everyone!

----------


## seththedude

Those are some sharp and fancy looking picks.

----------


## caitly

Thank you.

----------


## joemcg

Cool deal! Thanks Scott and Vinnie.

----------


## bobrem

V-Pick me!

----------


## zim_of_rite

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!

----------


## Jordan Mong

I am up for this. I have always admired those picks.

----------


## Rod Freeland

I'm in, too!

----------


## Dale Hinckley

I use the Golden Gate picks, but sharpen them a bit for more bite. Would be happy to try these.

----------


## banjofish

Im poor and cant afford one so please pickme...get it  Pick...me......sorry..i lost I know

----------


## Krittmo

Pick me!

----------


## djweiss

Count me in!

----------


## Shuping

Hope I win 'em!

----------


## um_1348

first post..let's make it a good one..

----------


## SMH

I'm in but so is everyone else

----------


## mandoisland

I would be happy to add those picks to my collection - MandoIsland Picks

----------


## MandoPlayer

Hope I win!

----------


## Tezzerh

I am sitting in a log cabin in a rainy forest on the Dutch-German border. On holiday with my bicycle but no mandolin!!!! I'd like a few free picks, though, for when I get home. Tot ziens! (That's Dutch for Cheerio)

----------


## Toni Schula

I always liked to try a V pick.

----------


## brent1308

Would love to try them!

----------


## recon

I'm in.

----------


## june39

Maybe a V pick will know more tunes than my current pick.

----------


## ernie54

Thanks, looking forward to not dropping picks anymore..

----------


## John Norris

Count me in. I like V Picks.

----------


## Barry Smith

Love to try them.

----------


## epicentre

Thank you very much.  Don't mind if I do.

----------


## cayuga red

Yes count me in and Thanks!

----------


## geoffreymbrown

I'm in
G.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

> Each winner will receive directly from the company one each of their: 
> 
> Medium Lite Round 1.5mm
> *Large Lite Pointed 1.5mm*
> Large Round 2.75mm
> 
> How you enter: simply post anywhere within this thread. That's all.


^That one. Had it. Lost it (due to invisibility). Must get it back. Posting in 3... 2... 1...

----------


## roanokejake

I have one and would like more.

----------


## Newellthe4th

Thanks!

----------


## meveral3

I am for it

----------


## Alberto

I regularly use the Euro II V-Pick. The bevels are easy to customize.

----------


## mandowilli

In.

----------


## Tim C Timmons

Thanks for the great offer.  One of my boys has just gotten a new guitar and insists that Dad reply.

----------


## cjspiteri

I have been considering trying these out.

----------


## blair brant

the picks sound real good , hope to win

----------


## Juni

I'm really interested in getting my hands on these badboys  :Smile:

----------


## MandoMcHugh

They're probably better than the 20c ones I use at the moment!

----------


## Mark Seale

If it's free, I'll take three.

----------


## cjprince

"V-Pick" me!!

----------


## Jim Clark

Hope you have my right address, I have been waiting for publishers clearing house for 50 years, I'll just keep waiting for my V-Picks Tks.

----------


## kelley

Free picks are cool ! Tks.

----------


## Jim Murton

I would love to try one... Thanks for the chance...

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

"Pick me!" "Pick" me! Couldn't resist the pun...

----------


## Richard Crane

mais oui--count me in

----------


## Gaylin

I purchased a sampler package of V-Picks and have gotten a lot of use out of the tremolo style.

----------


## Upstate Al

Thanks guys sounds like fun

----------


## AaronVW

This is fun, I like seeing how many posts have been added in two short days!  Looks like there are quite a few people interested in V-picks already!

----------


## Larry Ketola

I've never tried them before so this looks like a good chance to check them out. I'm always looking for new and better picks.

----------


## Bizabbs

Thanks for the chance to try them.

----------


## Francis J

Thanks for this great offer!

----------


## laura809

I've tried a bunch of picks for my mandolin, but not V-picks.

----------


## Billy R.

I've got to get in on this!

----------


## mzuch

Enter me, please.

----------


## garyedelman

Excellent idea.  I'm always up for trying something new. 

Thanks for the opportunity to enter.  The Mandolin Cafe is probably the best service
oriented music spot on the web.  And this is just another great example.

----------


## sberlin

sounds good to me!

----------


## Wayne Bagley

I have a V Pick and I love it. I would love another.

----------


## fhaz

Free is good.

----------


## theinone

Having tried all manner of picks of different materials I'd be interested. V-Picks are a flavour I have not tried yet.
Sign me in...

----------


## Mark Levesque

I also have yet to try V-picks, thank you for the offer!

----------


## ButchieB66

Winning these would be awesome, thanks for the chance!!

----------


## Dick Tynan

Love the v-picks! They feel and sound sooo good. 
Hate the V-picks! They have ruined all other picks for me!

----------


## gauze

nothing wrong with free

----------


## mandolooter

V pick....that's the sticky ones isn't it?

----------


## Alan Lackey

Never tried one....cool promotion.

----------


## Larster

Count me in as well. A high quality product.

----------


## CaskAle

Count me in, I'm struggling to pick my perfect pick

----------


## JCook

Here I am; love to try a V pick.

Jack

----------


## Big Joe

Vinnie is a cool guy!

----------


## NoNickel

I got your V-Pick winner right here.

----------


## jlocke0462

> Great idea. I like my odds here better than in the Collings giveaway. Of course I suggested they name the Collings "The V Pick".


This is great. I really like V Picks and currently use the Sage .

----------


## samandolin

> Was chatting with Vinni Smith at V-Picks the last couple of days and we thought it'd be fun to do a special promotion of his picks for _forum members only_. Vinni and company have been long standing supporters of the Mandolin Cafe.
> 
> *The details:*
> 
> 25 forum members will win free V-Picks. _Do not confuse this with the Collings Giveaway. This has absolutely nothing to do with that one in any way, shape or form_. 
> 
> Each winner will receive directly from the company one each of their: 
> 
> Medium Lite Round 1.5mm
> ...




would love to get some V-picks

----------


## rebrant

I am a pick magnet.

----------


## Chris Hasty

What a great treat for some lucky person.

----------


## ninevah

Always interested in trying something new, count me in.

----------


## Limbositoff8

oh man, this looks like a wonderful deal, thanks for this OP

----------


## KennyB

Yes. Send me some.

----------


## TJe153

Woo Hoo for Great Picks!

----------


## Bill Bradshaw

Guess I'm in.

Free always gets me, but who knows?  Maybe this will end PAS for me.

Cheers,

BB

----------


## Shannon Atkinson

Count me in!  I'm always looking for my next favorite pick.

----------


## DerekB

I am amazed at how we can spend tons of money on an instrument and then play it with a $.10 piece of plastic. . . it is *amazing* how a good pick can improve the tone of an instrument!  Have not tried V-Picks, but happy to give them a go!

----------


## Gary Flye

I am definitely interested.  Thanks for the great opportunity!

----------


## little george

May we keep out of the game all these "new" members who arrived in august of 2013, and only have posted once? Just saying  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Jamie S

Yes please, I use a Gibson H or a Jazzmando but would love a try of these.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Might just as well get in on this too. New picks are fun.

----------


## dfalkiewicz

Vinnie, I would love to share your V-Picks with all my Folklore Society, Bluegrass, Songwriting and Artist Works-Mandolin student friends! 

Starting to hear positive V-Pick vibes!. 

Thank you for sharing your creation with a few of us.

Dave Falk

----------


## kenny boy

Nice picks .                                                                                                                                                                                                     K.

----------


## tburcham

I'm in!

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Great promotion. I'd love to be a winner.

----------


## stevemci

I'd love to find out if a good pick would make a difference for me. Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## cubanadiron

Thanks Scott

Count me in as well

----------


## reddykillowatt

I have a couple of the 1.5 round and really like them.

----------


## Highstrings

I'm up to try the picks.   Look great!

----------


## Geoff B

Thanks for the offer!

----------


## Fred Young

huh-ray! for V-Chip,  wish I had one with a chip.  tnx

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

Posting......

----------


## mfeuerst

I loved my V-pick but gave it to a friend who pays guitar.

----------


## Rob Ross

Since everywhere I travel, I buy a pick from whatever music store I go in (cheaper than buying a new mandolin every time), I'll put my name in rat 'cher.

----------


## Clockwork John

Sweet.

----------


## ajpete

Count me in, please
Pete  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## doon can

Mmmmm, V-picks!

----------


## Bill Lemerise

Sounds good, deal me in.

----------


## trent.727

Great picks. thanks for the chance!

----------


## MLT

Looking forward to my chance at getting a hold of these.  Thanks Vinnie.

----------


## TheMandoKit

Have tried the V-Picks from JazzMando. Looking forward to giving these a try.

----------


## kevin251

Nifty looking pick, would love to be a winner!

----------


## Mike Romkey

I'm always interested in checking out new picks. Thanks!

----------


## bongoben

Oooh.  I'm in!

----------


## fishdawg40

I use Wegen bluegrass picks but I would love to try one of these. Thanks!

----------


## Patty Powers

Wow!!  I saw this post on Facebook and had to join the fun~I'm still playing and would love to try these picks~

Thanks Scott~
Patty

----------


## Punsive1

Please - pick me! pick me!

----------


## tombred

I would love to try them!

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Ooh, sign me up!

Thanks,
Baron

----------


## clairmont

I use V-picks an their my choice


> Was chatting with Vinni Smith at V-Picks the last couple of days and we thought it'd be fun to do a special promotion of his picks for _forum members only_. Vinni and company have been long standing supporters of the Mandolin Cafe.
> 
> *The details:*
> 
> 25 forum members will win free V-Picks. _Do not confuse this with the Collings Giveaway. This has absolutely nothing to do with that one in any way, shape or form_. 
> 
> Each winner will receive directly from the company one each of their: 
> 
> Medium Lite Round 1.5mm
> ...

----------


## Lily-of-the-Valley

Please put my name in the pot too.  Thank you so much!  :Smile:

----------


## Dan Gellert

free? sign me up.

----------


## JohnBean

I'm in!




> How you enter: simply post anywhere within this thread. That's all. 
> 
> 25 winners will be contacted and selected some time this coming Monday.

----------


## rlnewsom

Thanks. I'm in as well.

----------


## slophand

Can't beat free.

----------


## JeffPedErp

Would love to try them

Jeff

----------


## Matt Livingston

In the inevitable words of Pastor Mustard, ""Whoa, pick it!  Whoa, pick it!"

----------


## aborders

Always excited to try a new pick, even better if you can win one to try.

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Very cool! I'm always up for some picksperimentation!

----------


## musicology

Hi, I'm new here and new on the mandolin, too - these picks just look great and I'd love to try them!


> Was chatting with Vinni Smith at V-Picks the last couple of days and we thought it'd be fun to do a special promotion of his picks for _forum members only_. Vinni and company have been long standing supporters of the Mandolin Cafe.
> 
> *The details:*
> 
> 25 forum members will win free V-Picks. _Do not confuse this with the Collings Giveaway. This has absolutely nothing to do with that one in any way, shape or form_. 
> 
> Each winner will receive directly from the company one each of their: 
> 
> Medium Lite Round 1.5mm
> ...

----------


## Chief

Pick, pick, pick, pick, pick, pick, pick, pick me!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JackTripper

I'm still in search of *the* pick and would definitely welcome an opportunity to test drive one of these. Thanks you both for giving an chance to do it for free.

----------


## tatermanic

Love to try these picks. Never been able to get hold of em:-/

----------


## jaci

I've been a lurker for a while. This seemed as good of a reason as any to go ahead and get registered for posting. :Redface:

----------


## JimKo

I'm in.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Alright, I have now created 307 fake gmail accounts, to each of which is attached a brand new Mandolin Cafe username and account, and with which I have posted 307 'first posts.' It took me 7 hours over 2 days, but why not? I mean these V-Picks are over 35 dollars are a piece! What's that? Blue what?

----------


## Jim Broyles

Nice promotion.

----------


## MWaters

Great time for my first post. Got a Euro ll from Two Old Hippies, Nashville. Love the feel and tone of V-Pick.

----------


## Robert Moreau

Would love to try V-Picks!!!!

----------


## dmac

Pick me, pick me! Actually I really like the look of these picks and I've always wanted a chance to try one. Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## mandopaul

I'd like to try one. Thank You for the opportunity.

----------


## 477mick

OK I'm a "picky" person. I'll try

----------


## Crbrennan

It's worth a shot - thanks!

----------


## amcconon

Can't have too many picks I say  :Wink:

----------


## Pjteacher

Free picks? That sounds great! Count me in.

----------


## chuckhorton

count me in!

----------


## wt golden

Thanks - this looks fun

----------


## Shane Halloran

Always can use a new pick or two

----------


## Tim

Why not!

----------


## Rob Fowler

Down wit' it.

----------


## Doug B.

I'm already pretty happy with my bluechip, but let's see if I can't give this a try.

----------


## Joe F

Never tried one -- sounds interesting!

----------


## JamieJ

Looks like fun!  I could use some new picks.

----------


## Vigee

I'd like to try some. Thanks.

----------


## Stinky Old Hat

Bought some for my dad and haven't had a chance to "borrow one back". Sure like it when I tried it out.

----------


## Robert Billings

I bought a couple of V-Picks recently and they threw in a third pick for free. I like it as much or better than my two choices. Great folks to do business with, highly recommended! Obviously I don't need a free pick, just wanted to send along my attaboys!

----------


## oldwave

Cool I like many picks!

----------


## John Flynn

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## Kirk Pey

Thanks for the chance.

----------


## rogro

Thanks for keeping us all experimenting...and off the lost highway. I'd like at least one fast one.

----------


## Killian King

The timing is right as I just started experimenting with some wegen and dunlop picks, Please count me in.

Thank you

----------


## CCHarpo

Pick me!

----------


## h2m

I'm just starting out and trying all kinds of picks.  I would love to try these!

----------


## Ken Willms

What kind of pick would a picker pick if a picker could pick one?

----------


## Big Rig

I could give these a spin for sure.

----------


## ash89

count me in..

----------


## Chris Rizos

That is great!

----------


## mrkrgr

Add me to the list.

----------


## Destry

Probably too late.

----------


## liestman

Sign me up!

----------


## dubblestop

I have tried V-picks and they are a new favorite. Cool to look at also!

----------


## PKatz

Thank you for this offer, Please count me in.

----------


## bd_nashville

Thanks very much!

----------


## Joni

Thanks-Hope I'm not too late,posting

----------


## katpiercemusic

I've never tried these before.  Hope I'm not too late!

----------


## mkuns

I would like to try one out

----------


## Scott Tichenor

A big thanks to Vinni Smith at V-Picks for sponsoring this giveaway. 

We've picked 25 winners who will receive directly from V-Picks the following:
Medium Lite Round 1.5mm
Large Lite Pointed 1.5mm
Large Round 2.75mm

The winners are:
axeman2000x
Baron Collins-Hill
Cheryl Watson
dfalkiewicz
donnied
fatt-dad
Gary Hedrick
Griff
JFDilmando
John Kelly
KristinEliza
lklose
lorrainehornig
Mandobar
Mandomax
mandopete
Paul Kotapish
Phil Vinyard
pickloser
Ray Neuman
Shannon Atkinson
Stanley Cox
Tim F Thornton
tjg
Treblemaker

Give me an hour to get a few things done and then I will contact each of you by PM for your mailing address. I'm going to close the thread down so there are no additional posts and this remains the last one. Thanks everyone for playing along and hope the winners enjoy their picks.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

All of the winners have been contacted via PM. You may talk amongst yourselves if you wish.

Enjoy.

Now get ready and put your thinking caps on because tomorrow we open up the Collings MT2 Giveaway!

----------


## Vinni Smith

Hey everyone!  Vinni Smith here from V-Picks.
I just want to send out a big THANK YOU all for getting involved in this giveaway.
This is fun stuff.  
I also want to thank Scott for making it possible and handling it all.
We have the 25 envelopes all ready and Audrey will be addressing them today.
I am very much looking forward to hearing what you think of your picks.
Thanks again...
Vinni

----------

Griff, 

pickloser

----------


## dfalkiewicz

And thank you for turning us on to your product with this cool giveaway.

----------


## fatt-dad

Full report to follow.

f-d

----------


## liestman

And even though I didn't win, kudos to Scott for giving picks to someone named "pickloser" - they must need them!

----------

pickloser

----------


## Dan Krhla

Awesome idea on the promo.  Congrats to the winners.  I'll be saying this in a new thread, but I had Labella flats on my main mandolins and I HATED V picks sound on them.  Way too "clicky". I had a huge pack and it just sat in my toolbox.  Few months ago I switched back off flats (Elixir currently) and while I was looking for my 'nut sauce' tube, I came across the pack of picks.  Once I got restrung, I gave the V another try and WOAH!!! The tone improvement was phenomenal.  My main reason for almost solely using V picks now is the amount of volume they give me without having to dig in.  I can really relax both my hands a quite a bit and still get crisp clear LOUD notes out of playing.  Glad my local guitar store has a huge display on his counter.

----------


## Rodney Riley

> And even though I didn't win, kudos to Scott for giving picks to someone named "pickloser" - they must need them!


 :Laughing:  _my thoughts exactly_  :Laughing:  Oh, John, just left Conroe a week ago Saturday. Saw a couple of neat cars East of the 336 loop on 105. (a white/red '65 Fairlane hardtop and a blueish green (mid 50's) Merc that was sweet) the morning we left. Wished I would have seen them sooner and had time to look them over. But had a great week with my wife's family.  :Smile: 

Thanks again Scott and Vinnie... Now to sign up for that Collings....  :Smile:

----------

pickloser

----------


## William Smith

> Hey everyone!  Vinni Smith here from V-Picks.
> I just want to send out a big THANK YOU all for getting involved in this giveaway.
> This is fun stuff.  
> I also want to thank Scott for making it possible and handling it all.
> We have the 25 envelopes all ready and Audrey will be addressing them today.
> I am very much looking forward to hearing what you think of your picks.
> Thanks again...
> Vinni


Well I didn't win but thanks to Scott and Vinnie for doing this and may the winners enjoy their new picks! Like I've said before I love my V-picks, best picks I've used, bought a bunch of em! Been using the same "rounded tremolo" for over a year! And also if you buy from Vinnie he sometimes sends ya a different pick to try out on the house! Great Guy and easy to deal with! Billy Smith "no relation, I don't think" :Laughing:

----------


## Ray Neuman

I am SO excited to try them!! Full report will follow!  :Smile:  Thank you!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I am SO excited to try them!! Full report will follow!  Thank you!


You should celebrate with a big bowl of Krolls Chili. Only Green Bay'ers will know about this and maybe a few that have visited.

 :Smile:

----------


## yankees1

> A big thanks to Vinni Smith at V-Picks for sponsoring this giveaway. 
> 
> We've picked 25 winners who will receive directly from V-Picks the following:
> Medium Lite Round 1.5mm
> Large Lite Pointed 1.5mm
> Large Round 2.75mm
> 
> The winners are:
> axeman2000x
> ...


  I don't see Yankees1 among the winners !! Oh well, it's been that kind of year anyway for the Yankees !  :Frown:

----------


## f5loar

I thought I was having a great day until I find out I did not win free V picks.  But the really bad thing that upset me the most was seeing Gary Hedrick did get them.  Gary needs another pick like I need another McDonalds Big Mac with extra cheese and extra pickles, double on the secret sauce and holding the onions.  Hope you enjoy your FREE picks Gary, cause I know I won't !
What's in that secret sauce anyway?

----------


## KristinEliza

Woohoo! Thanks Vinni and Scott!  I can't wait to try them!  Always love trying new picks!!!

----------


## lorrainehornig

> Hey everyone!  Vinni Smith here from V-Picks.
> I just want to send out a big THANK YOU all for getting involved in this giveaway.
> This is fun stuff.  
> I also want to thank Scott for making it possible and handling it all.
> We have the 25 envelopes all ready and Audrey will be addressing them today.
> I am very much looking forward to hearing what you think of your picks.
> Thanks again...
> Vinni


And thank you for the opportunity to learn about this product. I am excited to try mine.

----------


## little george

Congratulations to the winners, and thanks to V-pick for this nice promo  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ray Neuman

AMEN!!!!  You are right....Title Town's very own legend!





> You should celebrate with a big bowl of Krolls Chili. Only Green Bay'ers will know about this and maybe a few that have visited.

----------


## Jamie S

Congrats to the winners, and thanks for the competition!

----------


## jbos

V picks are the best! I'm a begginer and I know that!

----------


## pickloser

Thanks very much, Vinni and Scott!  (As you might expect) I can use some picks.  I've bought V-Picks several times, and I really liked 'em.  Wish I knew where they were.  Clear's not a great choice in pick color for me. 

. . . But nevermind.  Fresh supply on the way!

----------


## Benjamin T

I'd enjoy giving one a try!

----------


## John Kelly

As the winner from furthest away, I think, (Scotland) many thanks to V-Picks and to Scott for restoring my faith in my ability to win something in a prize draw.  Will post update when I have had a chance to try out the picks.

----------

greg_tsam

----------


## Mike Arakelian

Hoping I'll get lucky!

----------


## sachmo63

very exciting, looking forward to it.

----------


## Tobin

> I'd enjoy giving one a try!





> Hoping I'll get lucky!


Y'all realize this is over, right?  :Smile:

----------


## mandroid

Back to the Popcorn  :Popcorn:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Thanks to Scott and Vinni for making this happen. Looking forward to test driving all three picks. I love the one V-Pick I have, although for me it works a bit better on the guitar than on the mandolin.

----------


## Rodney Riley

> A big thanks to Vinni Smith at V-Picks for sponsoring this giveaway. 
> 
> We've picked 25 winners who will receive directly from V-Picks the following:
> Medium Lite Round 1.5mm
> Large Lite Pointed 1.5mm
> Large Round 2.75mm
> 
> The winners are:
> axeman2000x
> ...


Just in case some one skipped over the post of the listed winners...

----------


## FrDNicholas

What a wonderful and generous idea. Thanks.

----------


## blair brant

I would like to try the v-picks . It sounds good to me

----------


## Eric C.

> I would like to try the v-picks . It sounds good to me


Unfortunately the event is over. Fortunately, these are inexpensive and you can order directly from their site! Not to mention I usually find an extra to try for free when I order!

----------


## Jessbusenitz

test..... Did it work?

----------


## Ray Neuman

OK....time for a report.  :Smile: 

I got 3 V picks in the mail today, and after playing hooky with work for too long...I have had an opportunity to enjoy all 3 and compare to my usual pick like substance. Will give an account and a 1-10 rating, 1 being "fling into crowd worthy" bad and 10 being "I just cant bring myself to play this, as I am not worthy!!!!!" good. 

1-thick white triangle.  Feels funny being as thick as it is, very easy to hang onto, great warm sound, louder then most of the other "mando" must have picks. It would be great for when I play at church, and its just me. 8.5 points.  My ONLY "objection" if I can use that strong a word, is it still feels funny in my hand. I am sure I will get used to it though.  :Wink: 

2- Large triangle clear- VERY nice definition! I seem to be able to really control the action, pick out what I want, (like the weirdness I do sometimes by just wanting 1 string instead of 2. An old 12-string guitar habit for definition of sound.) I really enjoy the feel, and the engraving helps the grip. I LOVE the fact that it has 3 sides, so it should be able to last longer. Strumming it has plenty of bark, and again, it just feels more in control.  9.5. It achieved the coveted spot of being put between my strings when I put the Bulldog mandolin back in the case.  I can not give it a full 10 yet, as I dont know how it will shave down as I play. (yes, I am one of those "weird" players that play at different angles to get different sounds) so only time will tell. Promise a revisit.

3- med clear somewhat rounded.  This one is a bit more "muted" in sound, most likely as a result of its shape. While I enjoyed the feel of it, (closer to my fender med in shape and feel) it was less defined in sound, more thuddy and almost muddy. I would give it a 7. While it is not my FIRST choice, it does have some pretty warm and gentle sounds that I could see a use for when I dont want to reach out and pull on the nose of my listeners. 

Over all, I am sold. I have played MUCH more expensive picks, only to toss them back in the pick case. I have played Fender mediums for decades, and I replaced all 3 hiding places with these 3 new picks. If I had to only pick 1 of them, I would and will buy the 3 sided larger clear triangle picks. 

Thank you SO much for the opportunity to play these. I would HIGHLY recommend them, and will. No flinging them into the crowd for these pics!

Ray

----------


## Wolfmanbob

Have never tried a V pick, but they sure look cool!

----------


## mboggs01

It would be so awesome to win free picks since im new to the mandolin cafe and new to playing the mandolin. Sign me up please and thank you

----------


## TheBlindBard

this thread is insanity, so many people posting:P

----------


## Jordan Mong

To be honest, I think the thread should be closed at this point to avoid more people thinking the draw is still up.

----------

little george

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Thanks for the review Ray! 

As I didn't win free pics, I'd love to see some more reviews! 

I'll probably order some as they aren't that much...and wonder what the most popular models are among cafe users.

----------


## greg_tsam

If any of you winners don't like them then I will be first to accept the "unwanted" and try them out.  If I don't like them I'll pass 'em along to another.

----------


## QCS

Great idea, would love to give them a try!

----------

